# Eisvogel am Teich



## Redlisch (6. Sep. 2007)

Hiho,
ich habe seit Heute ein Problem, einen Eisvogel der es auf meine Fische abgesehen hat.

Ich habe bei uns in der Gegend noch nie einen Eisvogel gesehen,
heute war mein Bruder zu besuch und fragte mich was wir für einen schönen blauen Vogel über den Teich sitzen haben.
Ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig, ein Eisvogel sitzt auf der Wäschespinne und girrt nach meinen Fischen. Das Wasser ist glasklar und man kann in 2m tiefe schön die Fische sehen.

Nach einer ersten Zählung fehlen 3 Goldelritzen, diese kann man ja noch gut abzählen, was an __ Moderlieschen,Bitterlingen usw. fehlt ist noch nicht bekannt.

Wie werde ich den Gesellen wieder los? Helfen da Flatterbänder wie auf den 
Feldern ?

Axel


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Servus Axel

Also wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich den Eisvogel hegen und pflegen und auf garkeinen Fall verscheuchen . Die sind sicher bei Euch in der Gegend eine Seltenheit und wie schon gesagt (geschrieben) wegen ein paar Fischleins die Ihm zum Opfer fallen würde ich kein aufsehen machen.

__ Moderlieschen und Co. werden in unseren Teichen eh fast immer zuviel, da macht es kaum etwas aus, wenn man Natur, Natur sein läßt. 

Du bist doch auch ein Hobbyfotograf, versuch ihn einmal im besten Licht auf den Chip zu bannen und zeige uns dann dein Werk.
Hier kannst dir welche ansehen  und hier eine Beschreibung.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hallo Axel,

ich dachte immer, __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich wie dumm?!
Da wäre ich über einen Eisvogel, welcher bei der Reduktion behilflich ist, eher froh.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit, ihm das Mahl zu verwehren - den Teich (Wasser) grün werden lassen. 
Ist natürlich nicht so einfach, wenn man richtig gebaut hat.  
Ob Flatterbänder helfen, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Versuch macht klug?

Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir der Kleine zu dieser Jahreszeit den ganzen Teich leer räumt... Nachwuchs dürfte wohl schon flügge sein.

P.S.: Ich beneide Dich um den "fliegenden Edelstein". In freier Natur habe ich bisher nur einmal einen von Weitem __ fliegen sehen - die Farbe ist ja auffällig genug. Sie brauchen wohl steile Uferwände zum Brüten.

EDIT: Da war Helmut wohl etwas schneller.


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Servus Annett

Sorry  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Redlisch (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> Die einfachste Möglichkeit, ihm das Mahl zu verwehren - den Teich (Wasser) grün werden lassen.



   Danke für den Tip ! Ich habe erstmal den Filter ausgestellt, die Pflanzen rausgerissen und 5 Schaufeln Mutterboden mit schwung in den Teich geschippt.
Nun sehe ich die Fische nicht mehr und der Eisvogel auch nicht    

Mal abwarten ob er hier nur zufällig vorbei kam, ich werde mal die Videoüberwachung vom Teich anlassen. Die Nasen dürften schon zu groß für ihn sein und die Gründlinge sind ja am Tage versteckt.

Axel


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hi Axel

Biste dir da auch sicher das der nur auf optischen Reiz loslegt??!! Nen Sturzflug hinzulegen ginge wohl auch aufgrund eines gräuselns der Wasserfläche.

Sorry kenn mich mit diesen Blaumännern nicht so aus, aber wäre froh wenn sich hier einer rumtreiben würde zur jährlichen Koireduzierung.: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Redlisch (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

@Werner

Das war ironisch gemeint, ich werde mich hüten das Wasser dreckig zu machen ...

Bin ja froh das alles bisher so glatt läuft mit dem Wasser.
Bisher ist er auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht, mein Hund schiebt wache ...

Es ist ein sehr schönen Vogel, dennoch möchte ich nicht zuviele Fische an ihn verfüttern, zumindest im ersten Jahr nicht. Bei der Teichgröße fallen die kleinen einheimischen Fische so schon kaum auf, und man muß schon suchen ob da überhaupt etwas drin ist...

Axel


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*



> Das war ironisch gemeint, ich werde mich hüten das Wasser dreckig zu machen ...



Hi Axel

Aber im Ernst, da wärste nicht der Erste und längst nicht der Letzte.
Auch so bekommt man Bakkis in den Teich.: 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Janski (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hallo Redisch,

also ich habe auch Probleme mit Eisvögeln bei mir habe ich jetzt ein Netz über dem Teich.
Außerdem ich verscheuche sie ganz bewusst den bei uns im Dorf fließt ein Bach, da haben die genug Fische zum Fressen. 

Viele Grüße Jan


----------



## avantgarde (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hi zusammen,

wenn du den Eisvogel nicht mit deinen Fischen füttern möchtes.
Einfach ja nach größe deines Teiches ein oder zwei Plastik-Raben
am Teich stellen. 

Raben und Eisvögel sind Naturfeinde.

Gruss

Juergen


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Servus Jan



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Redisch,
> 
> also ich habe auch Probleme mit Eisvögeln bei mir habe ich jetzt ein Netz über dem Teich.
> Außerdem ich verscheuche sie ganz bewusst den bei uns im Dorf fließt ein Bach, da haben die genug Fische zum Fressen.
> ...





			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal einen __ Barsch der verzehrt die kleinen ganz gut(je nach größe)



Einem Barsch gönnst du die "Kleinen", aber einem Juwel unter den Vögel nicht  und verschandelst dir noch den Teich mit einem Netz das dir ja kein "Kleiner" von Ihm, den EISVOGEL, gestohlen wird.

Versteh ich nicht ganz, da paßt was nicht  

Wie schon OFT geschrieben, wäre ich froh wenn er, der Eisvogel, an meinem Teich ein zu Hause finden könnte, wäre sogar richtig stolz darauf.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Redlisch (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*



			
				avantgarde schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wenn du den Eisvogel nicht mit deinen Fischen füttern möchtes.
> Einfach ja nach größe deines Teiches ein oder zwei Plastik-Raben
> ...



Mhh, dann braucht er eine Brille. So um die 4 Raben sitzen bei mir oft in den __ Tannen...

Habe heute eine verletzte __ Goldelritze gesehen, da ich sie aber nicht rausfangen kann hilft nur abwarten. Es sieht irgendwie so leer im Teich aus ...

Wenn das so weiter geht sitzt der Eisvogel bald bei mir im Regal 

Axel


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Moin,

hatten nicht Sabine und Doris immer Massen an __ Moderlieschen?
Anderen mit diesen Fischen und ohne Eisvogel geht es sicherlich genauso und eine Anfrage im Flohmarkt zum Nachbesatz lohnt bestimmt!

Vielleicht schaffst Du den Fischen ein paar mehr Unterstandsmöglichkeiten im klaren Wasser? Sodass sie der Eisvogel nicht sofort auf dem Präsentierteller geboten bekommt.
Einige größere Seerosen/__ Teichrosen wären z.B. soetwas - zumind. im Sommer. :?


----------



## Berndt (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*



> Wenn das so weiter geht sitzt der Eisvogel bald bei mir im Regal



Hallo, Axel!

Wir alle warten schon schwer darauf, dass du den Eisvogel  schießt!!!

natürlich mit dem Fotoapparat..... Wann gibt es Bilder???? 

Grüße Berndt


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Servus Annett, Servus Bernd

Das mit dem Unterschlupf ist eine Spitzen Idee  warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen  

@Bernd:
 
Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Redlisch (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Moin



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hatten nicht Sabine und Doris immer Massen an __ Moderlieschen?
> Anderen mit diesen Fischen und ohne Eisvogel geht es sicherlich genauso und eine Anfrage im Flohmarkt zum Nachbesatz lohnt bestimmt!



Die Moderlieschen habe ich noch garnicht durchgezählt, alle Fische halten sich im Moment nur in 2m tiefe auf und verstecken sich zum größten Teil,
nicht mal zum abendlichen Füttern kommen sie noch hoch 
Es geht hier vielmehr um die Gründlinge,Elritzen, Bitterlinge ....
Die Nasen sind wohl schon zu groß für ihn. Gestern abend habe ich die verletzte __ Elritze, welche ich Samstag gesehen hatte tot abgefischt.
Da waren es noch 6 (von 20).




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schaffst Du den Fischen ein paar mehr Unterstandsmöglichkeiten im klaren Wasser? Sodass sie der Eisvogel nicht sofort auf dem Präsentierteller geboten bekommt.
> Einige größere Seerosen/__ Teichrosen wären z.B. soetwas - zumind. im Sommer. :?


Ich habe sogar 5 Seerosen im Teich, die 50er Zone ist ziemlich bedeckt mit Pflanzen, nur hier ist kein Fisch mehr.



			
				Berndt schrieb:
			
		

> Wir alle warten schon schwer darauf, dass du den Eisvogel schießt!!!
> 
> natürlich mit dem Fotoapparat..... Wann gibt es Bilder????



Das letzte mal habe ich ihn gegen 19.15 Uhr am Freitag gesehen, am We hatte ich kaum Zeit, ausser für eine Kontrollrunde am Teich.

Axel (vielleicht sollte ich es anders herum machen, als letztes den Fotoapparat  )


----------



## Findling (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hallo Axel,

dass du den Eisvogel nicht gleich mit allen dir zur Verfügung stehenden Fischen füttern willst ist schon verständlich, aber wenn du dir die Größe von dem Vogel vor Augen hälst und die Größe deiner Fische, ist er dann wirklich eine Gefahr für sie? Er zerlegt die Fische nämlich nicht sondern schluckt sie als Ganzes.

Meines Wissens benötigt ein Eisvogel für die Jagd eine "Warte" über dem Wasser, von wo aus er sich seine Beute aussucht und dann im Sturzflug ins Wasser eintaucht um sie zu fassen. Somit würde es schon reichen, die Wäschespinne einige Meter vom Teich weg zu stellen, dann ist der Blick- und Eintauchwinkel nicht mehr gegeben und das "Problem Eisvogel" müsste sich erledigt haben. Mit anderen Worten: Verschaffe Ihm keinen Sitzplatz über der Wasseroberfläche und  er wird deine Fische in Ruhe lassen. Allerdings wirst du ihn dann auch nicht mehr in deinem Garten zu sehen bekommen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## sunflower1964 (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hallo Zusammen, ich hatte dieses Jahr auch einen Eisvogel zu Gast .
Wunderschönes Tier und auch sehr gefräßig, hat meinen Jungfischen heftig zugesetzt.
Aber ich hatte auch viel zu viele davon. 
Jetzt sind 3 Jungfische übrig geblieben.:beeten: 
Natürliche Auslese nenne ich das, ist mir lieber der hübsche Gast futtert sie, als dass ich sie rausfischen muss und nach Abnehmern suchen muss.


----------



## Mühle (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hi,

ich habe auch einen Eisvogel am Teich und es ist einfach nur umwerfend ihn zu beobachten  .

Der Vogel ist wohl schon eine längere Zeit hier, meine Eltern (Nachbarn) haben ihn bereits vor Monaten gesehen, nur da dachte ich noch : na ja, wird wohl ein weggeflogener Wellensittch sein, aber nun....

Vor ca. 10 Tagen saß er plötzlich neben mir auf dem Teich-Brückengeländer, einfach unglaublich, das es diesen Vogel hier wieder gibt :beeten: . Anfang der 80ziger Jahre haben wir den Eisvogel hier in der Gegend gesucht, es war eine Schulaufgabe und ich glaube, wir Schüler waren mit großem Elan bei der Sache, aber wir haben den Vogel hier nicht gefunden und wir waren alle sehr enttäuscht damals.

Letzten Sonntag konnte ich beobachten wie er sich ein Moderlieschen aus dem Teich geschnappt hat, ich gönne ihm den Fisch gerne  

Gestern saß er wiederum auf dem Brückengeländer, tja, ist halt echt ein toller Aussichtspunkt  

Ich hoffe, der Eisvogel bleibt uns noch lange erhalten  , damit wenigstens 1 Foto klappt, das ich dann bestimmt auch zu meinem damaligen Lehrer maile

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## rut49 (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hallo, zusammen!
Ich hatte am Samstag das Vergnügen, ihn in "natura" zu sehen! Welcher Vogel hat sonst noch so eine intensive Farbe? Der Besuch war nur leider viel zu kurz, hat nicht mal für ein Foto gereicht! Nun hoffe ich auf ein Wiedersehen!     

                        mlG aus dem verregneten Lipperland


----------



## heidschnucke (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

... ein Eisvogel am Teich, toll  

Bei mir werden es wohl eher Storche oder __ Fischreiher.
Sollte ich wohl besser gleich ein Netz drüber spannen


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Moin

Zwar nicht bei mir am Teich




aber trotzdem schön gemacht... als wenn er um Hilfe ruft.

_EDIT by Annett: Bild wegen Copyrightverletzung gegen Link ausgetauscht. _


----------



## k.busche (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hi Axel,
habe das gleiche "Problem" mit nem Eisvogel wie du, wobei ich es nicht als Problem,sondern als Glückstreffer sehe. Habe mir nen paar kleine Goldfische in den Nebenteich gesetzt, die sich der Eisvogel geholt hat, und seit dem hatte ich keine weiteren Verluste ( was die teureren Fische angeht).


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hi Leute.

Ich habe Gestern das erste mal einen echten Eisvogel in natura gesehen!  

Es war zwar nur für ein paar Sekunden aber ich war begeistert. Was für ein fantastisches Blau! Das war richtig auffallen in der eher herbstchen und grauen Landschaft.

WUNDERSCHÖN !!!


----------



## Redlisch (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hiho,
die werden wohl langsam eher zur Plage 

Den geht es einfach zu gut mit den ganzen gedeckten Tischen im Garten,
noch sind viele ja begeistert, wie lange aber noch.

Nachdem er fast meine ganzen Goldelritzen weggeholt hat, ist er
zum Startsfeind Nummer 2 geworden, gleich nach den Wühlmäusen.

Er arbeitet aber stark daran die Nummer 1 zu werden.

Axel


----------



## lollo (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> die werden wohl langsam eher zur Plage
> 
> Axel



Nein Axel, so sehe ich das nicht. :   Ich finde wir sollten froh sein das er wieder vermehrt auftritt. Ich bin froh ihn in meinem Garten zu haben.    Er hilft mir die letzten Goldfischnachzuchten herauszuholen, die ich mit dem Netz nicht mehr fangen konnte. Leider ist er so scheu, daß ich ihn noch nicht mit der Kamera einfangen konnte.


----------



## chromis (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Hi Axel,

ich zerr den Uraltthread einfach mal wieder hoch. Hoffentlich hast Du den Eisvogel gut über den Winter gefüttert 

Du jammerst hier rum, schau mal was manche so treiben um ein vernünftiges Eisvogelbild zu bekommen    :

http://www.traumflieger.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17044


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Servus Rainer

AAARRGGGGGGG :crazy 

Was man nicht alles macht um diese Perle einmal gscheit ablichten zu können


----------



## Redlisch (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Eisvogel am Teich*

Das ist überhaupt die Idee, danke Rainer.

Eine Ansitzhütte ... dann sieht er nicht wenn ich ziele ...  

Naja, es gibt Leute da frage ich mich ob die nicht :crazy sind ...

Aber der Eisvogel wurde schon länger nicht mehr bei mir gesehen, warum auch... Fische sehe ich im Moment auch keine mehr, seit gestern übrigens wieder eine geschlossene Eisdecke auf den Teich. An meine Goldelritzen kommt er auch nicht mehr dran, da muss er erst an unseren Hunden, den Barschen, dem Kanarienvogel und mir vorbei... die schwimmen nämlich im Aquarium im Wohnzimmer  

Axel


----------

